# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT φεστ

## acoul

Αν υπάρξει το ενδιαφέρον θα μπορούσα να κάνω άμεσα ένα σχετικό φεστ στη λέσχη για το OpenWRT και τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί.

----------


## freenet

παντα υπαρχει ενδιαφερον για ανοικτο λογισμικο Αλέξανδρε!!

----------


## Vigor

Στην πεπατημένη του επιτυχημένου σεμιναρίου Linux by acoul:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28159 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28159 Internet

----------


## simfun

Θα είναι πολύ καλό να γίνει  ::

----------


## prometheus

δηλώνω άμεσα ενδιαφέρον .... ελπίζω να οργανωθεί καλά.

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε !!!

----------


## katsaros_m

δηλώνω άμεσα ενδιαφέρον .... ελπίζω να οργανωθεί καλά.

----------


## slapper

Μέσα και εγω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

Και εγω μεσα, αλλα μηπως επρεπε το τοπικ να ανοιχτει αλλου????

----------


## CyberSoul

Αλεξανδρε και εγω δηλωνω ενδιαφερον!

----------


## dti

Μέσα κι εγώ. Προτείνω κάποια Τετάρτη κατά τις 6 μ.μ. στη λέσχη.

----------


## stoympio

δηλώνω παρών
έχω και εγώ ένα και δεν ξέρω τη να το κάνω

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ενοειται οτι θα ειμαι εκει

----------


## fon_hussan

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.

Αλέξανδρε δεν θα ταίριαζε στον παρακάτω χώρο καλύτερα:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=33
http://www.awmn/forum/viewforum.php?f=33

Η άν οριστικοποιηθούν λεπτομέρειες μέρα/ώρα, να αλλαχτεί λίγο και να μεταφερθεί εκεί; Ενημέρωσε σχετικα όταν και αν θέλεις να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο...

Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## acoul

φυσικά και μπορείς να το μεταφέρεις Κώστα ή όποιος άλλος έχει την διάθεση !! Από οργάνωση δεν υπόσχομαι αλλά κέφι θα υπάρχει μπόλικο !!

----------


## simfun

Αν μπορεί να γίνει ΣΚ θα είναι καλύτερα ίσως.

----------


## manos_peristeri

κι εγω μεσα..

δε ξερω πολλα πραγματα και ενδιαφερομαι να μαθω  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Αλέξανδρε η πρότασή σου είναι άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα και η προσφορά σου σημαντική.

Αν λοιπό ευοδωθεί η προσπάθεια θα παρακαλούσα ( όχι χωρίς να γνωρίζω πόσος κόπος απαιτείται) να γίνει σε ηλεκτρον. παρουσίαση, εφοδιάζοντας και στην συνέχεια τους ενδιαφερομένους με το σχετικό υλικό, ώστε να έχουν την δυνατότητα κατά καιρούς να το μελετούν προκειμένου να το εμπεδώσουν.

Αν γίνει σε τύπο διάλεξης πολύ λίγο θα ωφελήσει.

----------


## alasondro

Θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ να είμαι εκεί

----------


## sokratisg

> φυσικά και μπορείς να το μεταφέρεις Κώστα ή όποιος άλλος έχει την διάθεση


*Τρίτη 24/04/2007 01:32 - Edited by sokratisg*

Μεταφέρεται στην ανάλογη ενότητα.  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

κι εγω μεσα μαλλον....

----------


## tana

Count me in too

Tana

----------


## nikpanGR

αν το καθυστερήσετε καμμιά εβδομάδα,είμαι μέσα,(λόγω του ατηχύματος).

----------


## petrosb

> Αν μπορεί να γίνει ΣΚ θα είναι καλύτερα ίσως.



Συμφωνώ.
Και εγω μέσα φυσικά.

----------


## alsafi

Αν γινει ΣΚ μεσα και εγω  ::

----------


## acoul

Μια χαρά, χαίρομαι πραγματικά για την ανταπόκριση. Η σκέψη είναι για την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη μετά τις 18:00 μια και Σ.Κ. μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο με την προοπτική αν πάει καλά, να κάνουμε ένα δεύτερο καπάκι ένα Σ.Κ.

θα υπάρξει ψηφιακή καταγραφή του φεστ σε mpeg-4 !!

Edit by fon_hussan (28/04/2007, 00:28_):
Δηλαδή να αλλαχτεί από κάποιον mod ο τίτλος--> για 02/05/2007 με την ώρα που προανέφερες;  ::  
Κάνε αναφορά στους mods αν οριστικοποιηθεί τελικώς...

----------


## sv1bjr

Αν είναι για Τετάρτη θα περιοριστώ στο video, μια και εργάζομαι μέχρι τις 09 00 μμ.

Λυπάμαι.

----------


## anka

Εάν είναι για ΣΚ τότε κρατήστε μια θέση και για ’μενα pls

----------


## tsilochr

κι εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω καθημερινή, μόνο Σ/Κ δυστυχώς

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα ήθελα να βοηθήσω, αν μπορώ, αλλά δεν τα πάω καθόλου καλά με τις παρουσιάσεις.  ::  

Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε για το OpenWrt ρίξτε και μία ματιά στο http://www.openwrt.awmn/ . Είναι μία προσπάθεια να φέρουμε με τα παιδιά (xrg, alasondrο, kokι, neurο, zod κλπ.) το openwrt σε μία λειτουργική κατάσταση για χρήση στο AWMN.

Το site είναι λιτό αλλά σιγά σιγά θα το εμπλουτίζουμε.

Ο πηγαίος κώδικας φυλάσεται σε git repository τον οποίον μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε με τα αντίστοιχα εργαλεία. Σύντομα θα υπάρχουν και snapshots σε μορφή συμπιεσμένου tar.

----------


## acoul

Σχετικά με σήμερα αφού δεν έχω προλάβει να ετοιμάσω σχετικό υλικό, θα βρίσκομαι στην λέσχη με ένα RouterBoard 133 και θα προσπαθήσω να του περάσω OpenWRT σύμφωνα με το σχετικό wiki. όσοι έχουν περιέργεια και ενδιαφέρον να παρακολουθήσουν την διαδικασία, το εγχείρημα θα ξεκινήσει σήμερα γύρω στις 18:00.

----------

